# 1975 FORD 2000 3 cyl gas tractor



## JALLOPY1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Serial # C463527. You can't imagine how many times I have been told by vendors that they didn't make a ford 2000 3 cyl gas in 1975 but the serial number clears that up. In any case, This tractor has a hill hold (Emergency brake) and the manual I have indicates this tractor was shipped overseas due to the hill hold, I guess because their terrain is hilly over there. Is there any way of truly determining if it was originally sent overseas. I live in Md. currently and it was salvaged out of a used tractor place indicating the engine was bad. Ended up all that was wrong was the governor was bad and one of the steel balls was locking up the engine. In any case, any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Even agriculture types of tractors for the European market had a handbrake/parking brake, because the laws demanded this for use on roads. On the right side of the seat, they had some sort of arrangement (differs). 

Your tractor is probably of a highway chassis type, which was made for all markets. If so, it has a transmission handbrake on the left side of the seat.

Check the numbers on the tractor:
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html

If it is a highway chassis type, the model number should start with B122.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

According to Tractordata, the 3 cyl gas came out in 1965, but the 2000 name came out in 1962 a similar version of the 601 Workmaster series tractor.


----------



## JALLOPY1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hacke said:


> Even agriculture types of tractors for the European market had a handbrake/parking brake, because the laws demanded this for use on roads. On the right side of the seat, they had some sort of arrangement (differs).
> 
> Your tractor is probably of a highway chassis type, which was made for all markets. If so, it has a transmission handbrake on the left side of the seat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info....I obviously did not know that.


----------



## JALLOPY1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks for the info. Very interesting.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

JALLOPY1 said:


> Serial # C463527. You can't imagine how many times I have been told by vendors that they didn't make a ford 2000 3 cyl gas in 1975 but the serial number clears that up. In any case, This tractor has a hill hold (Emergency brake) and the manual I have indicates this tractor was shipped overseas due to the hill hold, I guess because their terrain is hilly over there. Is there any way of truly determining if it was originally sent overseas. I live in Md. currently and it was salvaged out of a used tractor place indicating the engine was bad. Ended up all that was wrong was the governor was bad and one of the steel balls was locking up the engine. In any case, any info would be helpful. Thanks


These tractors were built in 3 locations;
Romeo, Michigan, Basildon, England and Antwerp, Belgium.
The C in your serial # indicates it was US built. A 'B' would indicate Basildon and 'A' = Antwerp.
463527 is a 1975 serial number.
Most if not all of them that were built overseas had that hand brake. Most US built tractors did not but could be ordered with it.
It is common knowledge that Ford built the 3 cylinder Thousand Series tractors from early 1965 till late 1975.
However, even on the New Holland website they show them as built from 1/65 - 12/74 even though we have seen serial numbers from late October of 75.
I assume it is listed that way because the 2600, 3600s came out in fall of 1975 and they didn't want any confusion. So they confused the issue more
Get the other two numbers that are hand stamped into the bell housing - just above and to the rear of the starter. With all three







we can tell you the month/day/year it was built and also what componants and options were on it.
See photo.


----------

